# Pinky born with fur, died 2 days later. The heck?



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Have any of you seen this? Its skin was a little more pale than the other pinkies when it was born, it has peach fuzz on it from the start. I found it dead this afternoon. Fatal mutation? Known fatal recessive trait?


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

never seen that, will be interesting to see if anyone knows what might cause it.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Could have been that the mouses body was growing to fast for everything to settle in..hmmm weird.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought I'd add it was the same size as the other 8 in the litter. First litter for that doe as far as I'm aware but she was pregnant when I bought her so I don't know her history leading up to the purchase. There was a nursing female in the tank I bought her out of.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

perhaps she was a few days over due maby?


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

That is possible. She looked pretty pregnant when I bought her and did not give birth until a few days after I expected. All the other pinks looked normal though.


----------

